# What software to use for Roland sp300??



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've just put a deposit down on an sp300 machine, however I'm not sure what software I'd need to use that would take an image that someone sends me then to I can send it to the machine to print and plot the outlines out.

Is there one software that will do this? Or do you have to have 2 different program's or anything?

Please help,

Thanks


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone? Pleaseee!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't have a Roland but doesn't it come with tbe software? If not check with Roland or join the users group at Roland DGA - Worldwide leader in vinyl cutters, wide-format inkjet printers and printer/cutters, 3d scanners and milling devices and engravers


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

I use CorelDraw and the versacamm should come with Versaworks for the rip if is a newer machine. There will be a learning curve. Some people use Adobe PhotoShop or flexisign.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Corel Draw and Adobe Illustrator are the two most popular. I would say that 70 to 80% of the installations I do have Corel Draw as their first choice. Let me know what questions you have and check out the Myversacamm.com forum for Versacamm specific topics.


----------

